# Grade suffering because of class participation...



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

I am taking a _required_ ethics class at a private 4 year university. This is one of those courses that everyone has to take regardless of their school/major (I'm a nursing student).

I really like the professor and he's all around a good guy. But he sent me an e-mail after our midterm exam saying I need to come see him during his office hours. I go and speak to him and he tells me I got a 91 on the midterm which is well above the class average of 77... but he says my grade is currently among the lowest in the class because I don't participate. Participation and attendance counts as 30% of the final grade. I was under the impression that attending every class (I missed one) is sufficient to get full credit but he had been giving me a "0" for each class I did not participate in (every class)... so it's as if I didn't even go :roll:

The thing that really bothered me is the manner in which he told me. He said "You need to start participating or you're going to get a D, this is a discussion based class", as if I can just flip a switch and start participating. I wanted to tell him I'm really shy, and I'm clearly doing the reading and work if I did well on my midterm. I want to participate but I've always been shy in classes and usually don't raise my hand. He's a very smart guy but I didn't like the way he threatened me, basically saying I'll get a low grade if I don't participate.

Now it'll be even harder to participate than it was before because now I just feel intimidated, I might withdraw out of the course and take it again next semester with another professor.

Do you guys think I should send him an e-mail explaining that I really wish I can participate, I just suffer from extreme shyness especially in class? It would be easier if he just "randomly" calls on me without having me volunteer an answer. It's not like I don't pay attention, I am always listening and taking notes. Not sure what I should do at this point... and this was a class I thought I was doing well in after getting a high grade on the midterm.......


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i had the same problem when i was at PSU, in consecutive years professors called me into their offices to ask why i didnt participate in class. one even told me she noticed i never raised my hand when she was polling the classroom about stuff that was supposed to be light-hearted (me and her and friends on fb now too, funny how that worked out). both times i explained that i was trying but i felt insecure that i had nothing to add to the conversation. two very different classes, one was an advanced playwright course and the other was a political science one, but both times it worked and i got enough participation points to get by. 

so i think you should email him and explain yourself, using specifics like some of the stuff you posted above. especially in mandatory classes like this professors get lame excuses all the time but since you score high in tests, he might help you out if you can convince him you are trying but shy instead of just lazy. if he still wont relent then you always have the option of dropping the class.


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

Dropping the class would be a last resort. I really can't afford to be retaking classes with my credit load and I've already put a lot of work into the class. I think I'm going to write out in an e-mail exactly why I don't participate. I think to him I come across as someone who doesn't like the class, which is not true. I don't participate in any class... it's not as big of a deal in science classes.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

My gosh that seems unfair that you've only just realised you were been graded 0, even though you've been attending, it seems like you are only graded on participation, which seems unfair seeing as you have had the decency to turn up.

I think teachers can assume, some students just don't care and are too uninterested to participate, so explain to your teacher this isn't your case. Regardless, having one of the lowest grades in the class shouldn't be bothering you, now you know how you need to improve and make sure you make an effort to.

Also, remember that it's not a competition, as long as you are happy with your grades, other class members grades and having the "lowest" should mean nothing to you.

It might be easier to quit, if you are going to feel under so much pressure, you can always keep your notes, knowledge etc with you for the next class, and participate from the beginning because even if you do start now, your grade will still suffer.


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

I sent him a pretty lengthy e-mail explaining in depth exactly why I don't raise my hand and apologizing. He is actually being really nice about it, he said he understands I'm shy and if I'm really really not up to participating I can make up for it by doing an additional essay apart from the four we already have to do. I am happy with this.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha it's good that he compromised. 30% is an awful lot; I don't understand why participation is so highly valued if you can prove you understand the material in assessments.


----------



## vivienleigh (Mar 4, 2013)

That sucks. My university just started doing the same thing, though at least part of our contribution grade comes from attendance and handing homework in on time etc.

I would definitely let him know about your issues with speaking up, so at the very least he knows it's not because of laziness or inattention. I'd also explain that it's not just shyness but full-fledged SA purely because people tend to act like shyness is something you can just get over for the sake of learning. You could mention that you find it easier when asked to speak rather than doing so voluntarily (I know 100% what you mean - I'm the same), because he'll probably take the hint and start asking you questions as means to improve your grade.


----------

